# campsite month at a time !



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Planning to arrive Benidorm mid to late October.Would like to spend about a month,then move south to Santa Pola,Torrevieja for again about a month.Last stop south say Malaga again about a month.
Any recommendations.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BIGLAD said:


> Planning to arrive Benidorm mid to late October.Would like to spend about a month,then move south to Santa Pola,Torrevieja for again about a month.Last stop south say Malaga again about a month.
> Any recommendations.


Have you thought of using Camping and Caravanning Club winter rallies. Many people do what you want to do and move on at the end of a month to another rally.

Here is the C&CC ::08/09 brochure on line ::


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trip*

Sounds fantastic, have a great trip


----------

